# Furry Chick/ Easter Nail Tutorial



## geniabeme (Apr 7, 2012)

​  ​  ​ 1- Paint all nails a different color. Paint one nail yellow for the chick. I prefer two coats of each color except the yellow (we will add another coat right before the flocking powder). 
2- Paint Easter egg like designs on each nail except the yellow one with the small  paint brush.
3- Spread some yellow flocking powder on a sheet of paper.
4- Paint on another coat of yellow polish on your designated chick nail.
5- Dip your nail into the flocking powder. One you get a good amount on, press it down and tap off any excess.
6- Pick up a trianle gem with your tweezers, glop a dot of clear nail polish on the backside. Position the "beak" where you want it and press down.
7- Do the same for the "eyes" with the micro bead. Make sure to press these down too.
8- Add clear coat to all your nails except the "chick" and you are done!
 
PS- This was copied from my blog. Visit my blog for more pics! Hope you like!


----------



## divadoll (Apr 7, 2012)

OMG!  That is sooooo creative and cute.  I love the chickie.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks!! It was really fun doing it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 9, 2012)

That's really creative! I love it!!


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 10, 2012)

Your chick nail is so incredibly cute! I love the triangular gem nose. The rest of your nails look lovely as well with their pretty Easter Egg patterns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Great work!


----------



## SpecialK3 (Apr 19, 2012)

*THE cutest nail design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I give this an A+!*


----------



## katana (Apr 20, 2012)

I LOVE this!!! What an adorable manicure!!!! You did such a great job!

Where did you find the "flocking" powder? Where did the inspiration for this come from?


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I got flocking powder at Michaels. It was on sale.. I think I paid around 3 bucks for 6 different colors. I saw a picture of someone who used flocking powder on all their nails. It was a little too much for me.. so I just wanted to do an accent finger.. and it was Easter so... I wanted something Easter-y!


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Apr 20, 2012)

Those are really cute. Do you have any other pictures of nails with the flocking powder?


----------

